# dbus / hald / gvm and ejecting cdroms

## VanDan

Hi all.

I just got dbus / hald / gvm working. I can put in a cdrom and an icon appears on my gnome desktop. Cool  :Smile: 

Is ejecting the cd supported yet? I've read in the forums a while ago that it wasn't, but would be. It doesn't appear to work. I can manually unmount the cdrom and then eject it, but ... well ... I don't wanna.

So is it supposed to work yet?

----------

## VanDan

False alarm.

There is an 'eject' entry in the right-click menu for mounted media icons on the desktop. It doesn't actually eject, but it does unmount, and that's good enough.

----------

## guppy

If you mean by pressing the eject button then no ( or atleast it doesnt work here  :Wink:  )

But about the manual unmount / Eject thing, what wrong with just rigth clicking the Cdrom icon an chosing eject ? unmounts and ejects just fine for me  :Smile: 

btw, how did you make gvm load automagickly ? I have to start the "Removable storage" dialog every thime for it to load  :Sad:  ( well that or type 'gnome-volume-manager &' in an console )

[edit]

just saw you second post, scratch the remark about rigth clicking... though mine does eject...

[/edit]

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

you have to have sys-apps/eject emerged for it to actually eject the disk, otherwise it just umounts it

----------

## WaVeX

would you mine letting me know the steps you took to get that to work.

Is there a specific USE flag to use?

----------

## VanDan

To get the above working, I:

Put 'hal' in my USE flags.

Emerged 'hald'.

rc-update add hald default

emerge gnome-volume-manager

Then restart gnome if you don't have famd running ( to get the menu updated ).

Click Applications ==> Desktop Preferences ==> Removable Storage and configure.

And as suggested above, also:

emerge sys-apps/eject

As for the guppy's question re: gnome-volume-manager starting automatically, sorry, but mine simply starts automatically without me having to do anything. I don't know what's up with yours.

----------

## mat74

Thanks VanDan! Now hal/udev works like a charm!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Admiral LSD

There is actually facility within DBus/HAL to provide an unmount and eject on eject press feature. Last I checked though it required g-v-m be patched to support it (and the only patch I have is against an older version of the CVS so it probably won't apply anymore) in addition to your drives actually sending the right events. My Pioneer DVD-ROM and DVD-RW drives don't so it's pretty much useless to me though it worked quite well with my old Lite-On drive. You can check if your drive is sending the right events by running dbus-monitor --system then putting a CD in your drive and pressing eject. If you see and "EjectPressed" event your drive is compatible.

----------

